# Whining Noise



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I noticed that when im accelerating usually from 1st to 3rd gear the car makes a whining noise. It stops when i release the gas pedal and it does not do it when im in 5th or 6th gear or idling. I have a k&n cai and im thinking it could possibly be that, but i never heard this noise before...any suggestions on what it could be?


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

when you say you've never heard it before you mean your car used to not make that sound or that you havent heard it on any car? also does it make the sound if you are parked and rev the engine? your car may have a throttle body spacer on it and they will make it almost sound as if it has a turbo.. if you do have one i would recomend takin it of because they suck i got one for my car and it decreased low end power!!


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Could also be transmission or rear end whine. Some is normal, especially the trans. If it is faint it is probably normal.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

ya it could be the tranny but i dont think it would be the rear end because you would still hear it in sixth gear too because mine whines and sixth is when i hear it most


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

I have K&N intake and there's a definite whistle under certain rpm/loads. Almost sounds like a 'turbo'-y whine.
I love that sound btw.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

KyleGT05usmc said:


> I have K&N intake and there's a definite whistle under certain rpm/loads. Almost sounds like a 'turbo'-y whine.
> I love that sound btw.


yea dont get me wrong it sounds sweet. lol but it just made me a little nervous at first lol


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Bluegoat05 said:


> your car may have a throttle body spacer on it. if you do have one i would recomend takin it of because they suck i got one for my car and it decreased low end power!!


Was this according to the butt dyno or a real dyno?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You're describing rear end whine.... Car out of warranty? Still take it to the dealer and have them look at it they may be able to help you out. They can, question is will they? This was a major issue over the years. The first step would be to replace the oil and add new F.M. but this won't help but its procedure. The longevity of the rear with the whine was a concern. 

The rear end is not a GM part thats why they were replaced and not rebuilt. Dana was responsible for this. Good Luck


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

GTO JUDGE said:


> You're describing rear end whine.... Car out of warranty? Still take it to the dealer and have them look at it they may be able to help you out. They can, question is will they? This was a major issue over the years. The first step would be to replace the oil and add new F.M. but this won't help but its procedure. The longevity of the rear with the whine was a concern.
> 
> The rear end is not a GM part thats why they were replaced and not rebuilt. Dana was responsible for this. Good Luck


The only problem with that was that I purchased this car from a private seller....so i dont have a dealer to go back to lol so wat would be the thing to do considering i cant go back to a dealer? Also it seems the whine comes from the front of the car not the rear though? Thanks GTO Judge


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Did you check your power steering fluid?

"Is that a supercharger boy, or is your power steering pump on the fritz?" :lol:


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Poncho Dan said:


> Did you check your power steering fluid?
> 
> "Is that a supercharger boy, or is your power steering pump on the fritz?" :lol:


ill check when i get out of work today but i dont think its that considering the carmakes the noise when accelerating not necessarily turning


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Its probably the trans or diff... mine whines a little too, but that's normal to me after driving a car with a straight-cut Muncie for years.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Poncho Dan said:


> Its probably the trans or diff... mine whines a little too, but that's normal to me after driving a car with a straight-cut Muncie for years.


well it seems to be the transmission since the noise comes from the front of the car...i never heard it before and within the last 2 weeks or so it has been doing it...any idea watt could be causing it? Like i said it only happens when im accelerating through the third gear....once i put it in 4th and on and im cruising it doesnt do it anymore


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Falco21 said:


> ill check when i get out of work today but i dont think its that considering the carmakes the noise when accelerating not necessarily turning


If its whining/howling during accel/steady state and not decel it _could_ be the diff. That usally means the gears are worn. Most of our diffs wasn't setup right from the factory. Diffs sometime resonate through the car so it could come from the rear, but its hard to diagnose without knowing what your looking for. Mine has a faint howl in 5th 45-60mph.


----------



## 02r1 (Mar 17, 2010)

mine does the same thing...in my case it is the k&n filter....you can hear it in 1st-3rd but stops when i let off of the gas


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

02r1 said:


> mine does the same thing...in my case it is the k&n filter....you can hear it in 1st-3rd but stops when i let off of the gas


yea thats exactly what i thought, but i dont recall it making that noise when i first bought it and it had the k&n cai in it already...is the noise your talking about a distinct whine?...like it almost sounds like a supercahrger? lol and its pretty loud, loud enough that you hear it big time with the windows up, but when their down, my exhaust kinda over powers it :lol:


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

ill see if i get a video up of it today...and then you guys can hear it and try and see what you think it is exactly


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Poncho Dan said:


> Did you check your power steering fluid?
> 
> "Is that a supercharger boy, or is your power steering pump on the fritz?" :lol:


If the power steering fluid was low or the pump was going on the fritz, you will hear it by just sitting still and moving the steering wheel back and forth....


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

here is the video...mind the quality..it was taken by my phone on the way home..just to give everyone an idea


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

on the throttle body spacer.. i would have to say it was a butt dyno. but it was Pretty significant. when i was drivin to cedar city ut every weekend while coming up the mountain i would just be in 5th and around 1-2000 rpm and after i put in the throttle body spacer i would have to shift down to 4th and be around 3000 to have any power it drove me crazy so i took it off and it was 5th gear all the way


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

it does sound like a blower ha ha but thats kinda what my car sounded like with a throttle body spacer. i think your best bet would be to have a friend who is a mechanic ride with ya and go from there


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Falco21 said:


> here is the video...mind the quality..it was taken by my phone on the way home..just to give everyone an idea
> 
> YouTube - VID 00014.3GP


Wow, I would check all the fluids, front to back. If thats a K&N then it sux:lol: Its hard to tell what it is but it sounds like my supercharger for sure.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

GM4life said:


> Wow, I would check all the fluids, front to back. If thats a K&N then it sux:lol: Its hard to tell what it is but it sounds like my supercharger for sure.


lmao i know thats what i was thinking...the k&n sucks with this noise...but i highly doubt it is that...im not sure...i will check all the fluids though and see if anything is low or needs to be changed


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

ok so i just had my g/f rev the engine a little since it does whine while in neutral and it seems the noise is coming from the transmission. You can hear it if you stick your ear close to the engine block and if you lay down near the front wheel it does seem to be coming from where the transmission is located. I still can not figure out what it could be. I checked all the fluids except the two main ones: the differential and the transmission. All the other fluids seem to be fine. I will hopefully check the main two tomorrow. Im hoping its the fluid and its not the transmission going bad :confused


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

What you described in post 1 is symptoms of rear end whine but the vid indicates its not. Sounds to me like its sucking air (maybe a vacuum issue?) but I am an old man I don't see too good out my ears like I once heard.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

Thats wayyyy to loud to be the K&N intake. 

I would check fluid levels all over as said. Hard to diagnose without being in front of the car. Doesnt sound like a rear end whine to me though. Have you had the tranny down recently? for clutch or anything?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

KyleGT05usmc said:


> Thats wayyyy to loud to be the K&N intake.
> 
> I would check fluid levels all over as said. Hard to diagnose without being in front of the car. Doesnt sound like a rear end whine to me though. Have you had the tranny down recently? for clutch or anything?


nope never taken the tranny down...im soon putting in a whole new clutch so i might just ask the guy to fix the problem while hes there...but i cant even begin to think what it is....the only thing i have yet to check is the transmission fluid which i will be doing today...how do i tell if its the right amount using the reverse light switch on the transmission?


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

yea just take that reverse sensor out and stick your pinkie in there and you shouldnt have to dig down for it. 

go w/ monster clutch, spec sucks.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

KyleGT05usmc said:


> yea just take that reverse sensor out and stick your pinkie in there and you shouldnt have to dig down for it.
> 
> go w/ monster clutch, spec sucks.


just changed out all the fluid and put in mobil 1 ATF synthetic transmission fluid....filled it through the reverse sensor....still makes the whining noise though...and yes im going with monster stage 4...i have a spec in now and its HORRIBLE....not only does it make a horrible noise when depressed, but it just sucks...never again


----------



## john g (Apr 11, 2010)

Ive heard it too ,I get the noise at about 40-45,not loud,as I ease off the pedal it stops.... My bet is that it is normal.. Next time I go to the dealer I will ask them.....


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

My spec is 'OK' except for clutch shudder when I'm regularly accelerating or downshifting. If Ive got throttle behind it, it handles well, no slips; just poor drive-ability.

Edit- I wouldnt recommend the lighter flywheel either. Takes some of the grunt away from the shifts IMO and I think in my case adds to the shudder because lighter mass trying to move a heavy car.


----------

